# Securing stair treads



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

I am trying to decide on a good method to fasten stair treads without having the nails show.
I don't have a problem nailing the edges as they will be covered by trim.
However, I really don't want the nails to show in the center areas.

Could the treads be fastened from the underside with screws or can they be glued down with Liquid nails or some other type glue. I don't know if like the glue down method because of movement…

Anyway, if any of you good folks have suggestions, insight or old war stories about this we would appreciate your input.

BTW, we will use Hickory for the tread and trim and it will be fasten to pine sub treads.

Thanks,

David


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd go with finish screws and plug em. You'll get over those plugs easier than you will a squeaky stair.


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.

From everything I have read glue and screws are the way to go.
Instead of trying hide the plugs I suppose we could use a darker colored heart wood and highlight them. It wouldn't be but two plugs down the center that are visible anyway.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

You could probably use pocket screws from the underside.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Pocket holes is the way I know about, with a bead of constructon adhesive.


----------



## Jimm (Dec 6, 2007)

I always use a good quality tube adhesive such a "Liquid Nails' or one of the Bulldog brands. Always make sure that the tread fits easily without having to force the wood into place and keep every one off for 24 hours. Its nice to have the ends available to tack the piece into place but it is'nt necessary. 
I start by cutting and fitting the wood for both the risers (if desired) and treads, starting at the top of the stair case working down. Be sure to stack or label everything in sequence. At the end of the day, when I can close the stairs to traffic, I start back at the top of the stairs, edge nailing and gluing the pieces where I can and only gluing where necessary (such as the nosings).
I once had to remove the hardwood strip flooring from a number of treads after the movers skidded a piece of furnature down the stairs and I had to literally shred the wood to get it off. I've been using this method for 16 years and have not had one call back due to my craftsmanship.


----------

